

Should we make a working group to kill X.509? - lorddoig
http://lorddoig.svbtle.com/should-we-make-a-working-group-to-kill-x509

======
tapia
Why didn't I see this when it was posted? How can this post have only 1 point,
when the previous one had more than 300?! I would have thought that this would
have been in the front page for a while, since so many people liked the idea
(me included). I am not an expert in this field, so I don't think I can help a
lot, but I support this and hope, that we could see this someday in the
future.

